# How to find the L2 cache size of my PC



## anandshan (Jul 31, 2004)

Guys,tell me how to find the L2 cache size of my Pc.I think mine is a 1MB prescoot system.What is the maximum size presently


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 31, 2004)

The prescott has a 1Mb cache and the northwood has a 512K cache. Get CPU-Z from www.cpuid.com to confirm which processor u have.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 1, 2004)

xenon mp has 4mb.
ee has 2mb.


----------



## aadipa (Aug 2, 2004)

ya CPU-Z is there for u
even ur POST screen will tell u if u can read it, with new processor/RAM/mobo, it is very fast and hardly able to read. try to pause it.


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 6, 2005)

Try downloading everest ....
dats how i found mine ....


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 6, 2005)

u can just use everest or cpu-z or speedfan or wcpu etc...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 6, 2005)

cpu-z is the smoothest way


----------

